# Great interview about the Samsung NX1



## Sabalok (Sep 28, 2014)

Great information in this interview.

http://www.imaging-resource.com/news/2014/09/27/photokina-interview-samsung-nx1-redefine-pro-performance-quantum-leap-tech


----------



## Steve (Sep 28, 2014)

Skimmed through it and it sounds like they have a lot of interesting ideas. Still no sample photos, though, which is pretty weird. Why aren't they showing off the results of this BSI tech?


----------



## drjlo (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, scale up that BSI 28 MP aps-c sensor to 42 MP full-frame, then we might have something really intriguing to talk about :-\


----------



## tron (Oct 7, 2014)

Interesting interview indeed. 

In fact there is a CR2 that 7DMkIV will be like that... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## 9VIII (Oct 9, 2014)

I thought Canon was still running above 1 Micron?

The biggest piece of information I got from that was the 70% improvement in collecting light from an angle, this is a big deal since right now an f1 lens would have a lot of fall off. We just need BSI in a full frame sensor where it would be put to much better use.

In general it just looks like Samsung is pulling out all the stops on this one, I can't wait to see what they come up with for the next camera.


----------

